# 298Re Poor Ac Return Design



## jturquette (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello, Anyone else with this issue? 2016 298RE and the main, ducted AC return design is terrible resulting in poor AC flow to the air supply registers. The unit is in the driveway Aug 23, 2015 (here in houston), and the front bedroom is warm with air barely blowing through the vent. It's a hot day, but our non ducted trailer from 2009 did not have a problem. I get that ducted and non ducted will be different, but if this floorplan cannot keep the trailer cool, then something if improperly designed.

Anyone made any modifications to the suction side? Any way to test the refrigerant level? I imagine it should be fully charged as we just got the unit, but who knows...

If anyone has advice, I would appreciate it. I already have the front AC installed and am currently not running it as I do not have 50 amp at the house right now.

Jonathan


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Jonathan,

Are both of your AC units ducted?

Can you pick which of the two AC's you run alone?

Bryan


----------



## vinny (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a 2014 298RE and also had problems with the bedroom temperature. We had to close all vents on the A/C cover to force air into the ducts in order to cool the bedroom more even then on hot days the AC ran non stop. I finally added a second unit to the bedroom which I run during the day .

When I pulled the filters to clean them I notice the space between the ceiling and roof was open as mentioned above. Thanks Camping world


----------

